# Yesterdays Swap Meet Score. California Chopper Fork Aka Whiz Kid Fork.



## BlueMoonKustoms (Mar 7, 2016)

I picked up this super clean California Chopper fork at a motorcycle swap meet yesterday.  The guy said he bought it in '71 or '72 when he was a kid. Any info on it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 7, 2016)

Cool Score on the California chopper forks. They even have the silver caps for the tube ends. It looks like the bottom plate might have been rewelded. These forks and the Top Fueler forks are welded from the bottom of the plate to give it a clean look from the top. With the top fueler forks bringing big money...$750 to $1000 these forks should also pick up in price. They used to bring around $150 for these forks a few years ago. I repopped both these forks and the Top Fueler forks before. If anyone wants to make a set of these I can bend the tubing press the ends, round and drill them. I have templates for the plates so you can get them cut. Weld them up and your ready.


----------



## BlueMoonKustoms (Mar 7, 2016)

The welds on the bottom plate of mine look factory. Here's a pic of the only other one I could find and it has the welds on top also.

Your stainless forks are killer! Thanks for the info.


----------



## rfeagleye (Mar 7, 2016)

Nice find there. Jaxon is right on with them, Bill Matthews Co. made them in the late 60's early 70's. The first version was the Top Fueler Drag Fork, it was longer and more raked at the end. The second version, the California Drag Fork, is what you found. They are more upright on the bike.

They were called the Whiz Kid Forks in the hobby for a while until someone found a set boxed. They were shown on a bike in a TV show the Whiz Kid of Waverly High (I think that was what it was called). I will look for the video, it is pretty neat to see them being ridden on back then!


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 7, 2016)

Here is the clip. The bike with the forks comes in at 4:15


----------

